# Landowner logging death



## bradstr (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's a link to a recent article of an unfortunate logging accident.

http://www.pressrepublican.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060711/NEWS/607110313/1001&ts=ts1


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jul 11, 2006)

That stinks...i hate to hear about anything like that happening.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like too short of a cable, rope or whatever he was using. I just had a guy ask me if he would be able to pull a dead tree down against the lean using his truck and chains. I told him that that I wasn't a pro and wouldn't give any advice other than telling him how to be sure his chains were long enough. I also related one very stupid instance of mine involving trying to do the same thing using ropes.

Harry K


----------



## frashdog (Jul 12, 2006)

local to me....bad deal.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 12, 2006)

turnkey4099 said:


> Sounds like too short of a cable, rope or whatever he was using.




Sounds like no protective cage, either.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 13, 2006)

Another dumb accident, obviously the chain was too short unless a piece broke and flew off etc.

If ever you have a short rope situation you can always offset the pulling direction to the notch and buy yourself some space.

Sad loss, sad to hear.


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 13, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Another dumb accident, obviously the chain was too short unless a piece broke and flew off etc.
> 
> If ever you have a short rope situation you can always offset the pulling direction to the notch and buy yourself some space.
> 
> Sad loss, sad to hear.



Very sad thing, I agree. I am envisioning him pulling hard and the tree, suddenly breaking and flying at him. From the article

_"A portion of the tree came down, striking him in the head,"_


----------



## frashdog (Jul 14, 2006)

Word is the tree broke and came at him. Hear it was massive head trauma, sounded like a helmet might not have helped much.


----------

